# RABBITS NEW PROJECT



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## derekxcole (Oct 13, 2005)

Looks good.


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

damn i like that blue...


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by derekxcole_@Oct 27 2005, 07:21 PM~4085752
> *Looks good.
> *


THANKS THATS YUST THE BEGINING GOT 2 SPRAY SOME FLAKES KANDY PATERNS AND A PICTURE DONT NO WHAT YET


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

i give you 2 :thumbsup:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

what is that under the tank is it a hole?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Oct 27 2005, 07:26 PM~4085792
> *damn i like that blue...
> *


THA  TS ROYAL BLUE


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Billy_@Oct 27 2005, 07:28 PM~4085815
> *what is that under the tank is it a hole?
> *


YEA IS 2 RUN THE HOUSES 4 THE HYDRAULICS AND THE CABLE 4 THE SPEEDOMETER :scrutinize:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

ok :thumbsup: :biggrin: didnt know you had hydros :biggrin:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

:biggrin: NICE JOB !!!!!!!!


----------



## bitchinside (Jul 8, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

nice tank did u buyit with that guy that was selling frames and shit a whiel back


----------



## the_cat -- BANNED (Dec 19, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 28 2005, 06:17 AM~4086990
> *nice tank did u buyit with that guy that was selling frames and shit a whiel back
> *


NO THE GUY IS MY BRODER IM THE 1 THAT BUILDED LONG TIME AGO YEST DESIDED 2 PUT IT TOGHETHER


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

HERE MORE PIC WHITH THE FLAKES


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

LOOK'IN GOOD


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

woah nice frame man...is in fiberglass or metal??


----------



## I-beam (Jan 2, 2005)

new page


----------



## ricecrispy210 (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## PurpleLicious (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by judas_@Oct 28 2005, 03:45 PM~4089960
> *woah nice frame man...is in fiberglass or metal??
> *


sam metal c steal je croi


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

chingao


looks like the paint job on birds car coneja!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

sup fools


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 28 2005, 08:08 PM~4092021
> *sup fools
> *


Japanese?


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

hahahahah hahah yea it is


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2005, 09:09 PM~4092029
> *Japanese?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I can never read that shit.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

why not its easy i berly did it is it nice or not


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Oct 28 2005, 08:12 PM~4092050
> *why not its easy i berly did it is it nice or not
> *


Im not really into grafitti but t does look professional.


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

thanks im good for my age thats waht every one tells me


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

that's some nice body work and paint


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Oct 28 2005, 09:09 PM~4092029
> *Japanese?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :roflgrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Oct 28 2005, 09:47 PM~4092284
> *that's some nice body work and paint
> *


thanks thats just the begining needs airbrushing and grafiks


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by slo_@Oct 28 2005, 07:45 PM~4091542
> *chingao
> looks like the paint job on birds car coneja!
> *


have 2 match with club members :biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Oct 29 2005, 01:36 PM~4095186
> *have 2 match with club members  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## low_bike (Sep 9, 2005)

thats a nasty frame man!!!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

some pic off my other project


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

NEXT YEAR WE WILL BE SPANKIN THAT AZZ


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 11 2005, 09:14 PM~4190194
> *NEXT YEAR WE WILL BE SPANKIN THAT AZZ
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)




----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:scrutinize:


----------



## Billy (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Nov 16 2005, 06:24 PM~4220025
> *:scrutinize:
> *


put a phat ass sestem on it


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

That's some nice rust. :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

here more pic uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

thats nice, i was thinkin bout a TV screen, just wondering how u wire it all up...


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

ahh looking good


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Nov 17 2005, 11:52 PM~4229839
> *thats nice, i was thinkin bout a TV screen, just wondering how u wire it all up...
> *


all the wires or going 2 be inside the tank then run into one off the pipes


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

Ay E nice black book sketches im gettin into Graffiti too. Ay dream angel where u from?


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

ay Ozzy check out radioshack if yall got 1. They got some that play dvds, cds, and mp3s for like 80 bucks.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## delriocopkiller (Nov 21, 2005)

BIG DEAL :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

That thing looks heavy.  What are you going to do in the back?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Oct 29 2005, 11:36 PM~4095186
> *have 2 match with MY NEW club members  :biggrin:
> *


True Dat. FK startin to set a presence in TX again for 06


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

06 BIG YEAR!!! RABBIT HOLDIN IT DOWN!!!!


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Nov 21 2005, 10:09 PM~4253176
> *True Dat.  FK startin to set a presence in TX again for 06
> *


SORRY GUYS THAT ONE STAY'S HYPNOTIZED..


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 22 2005, 12:05 PM~4255786
> *SORRY GUYS THAT ONE STAY'S HYPNOTIZED..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Nov 21 2005, 09:46 PM~4253036
> *That thing looks heavy.    What are you going to do in the back?
> *


yea is geting heavy but i nead to make sure is strong beacouse all the things that is going in it sound sistem -hydralics-ps 2-and more 2 come


----------



## Dream_Angel 2 (Aug 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Nov 22 2005, 06:32 PM~4258781
> *yea is geting heavy but i nead to make sure is strong beacouse all the things that is going in it    sound sistem -hydralics-ps 2-and more 2 come
> *


SHHHHHHHH........... :nono:...........


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 22 2005, 06:37 PM~4258808
> *SHHHHHHHH........... :nono:...........
> *


 :banghead: :banghead: :banghead: SORRY


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Dream_Angel 2_@Nov 13 2005, 04:58 AM~4195345
> *:biggrin:
> *


lets see a pic of ur face? :cheesy:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

HEY RABBIT....READING THIS IT SEEMS LIKE YOU JOINED UP WITH FK.......DID I READ RIGHT??


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 22 2005, 09:24 PM~4259884
> *HEY RABBIT....READING THIS IT SEEMS LIKE YOU JOINED UP WITH FK.......DID I READ RIGHT??
> *


YEAP NOW IM PART OF F.K.


----------



## derekxcole (Oct 13, 2005)

That trike isn't done and it looks awesome. Very original ideas.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Nov 22 2005, 10:28 PM~4259924
> *YEAP NOW IM PART OF F.K.
> *


CONGRATS! 

SO THAT MAKES YOU FINEST KREATIONS TRIKE COMPETITOR........


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 22 2005, 09:43 PM~4260052
> *CONGRATS!
> 
> SO THAT MAKES YOU FINEST KREATIONS TRIKE COMPETITOR........
> *


THAT WHAT I GOT PLAN FOR 06 COME OUT WHITH MY NEW TRIKE


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Nov 22 2005, 10:46 PM~4260081
> *THAT WHAT I GOT PLAN FOR 06 COME OUT WHITH MY NEW TRIKE
> *


I SEE THE PICS YOU PUT UP...IT IS COMING ALONG NICELY.......I KNOW IT TAKES LOTS OF WORK BUT IT WILL BE WORTH IT IN THE END.

GUESS THIS MEANS FK AND LEGIONS WILL CONTINUE THE BATTLING IN TEXAS NOW!!


I KNOW TONYO WAS TRYING REAL HARD TO GET FK STARTED IN TEXAS.....I HAD TOLD HIM TEXAS WAS LEGION COUNTRY.....GUESS CAN'T SAY THAT ANYMORE.....


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 22 2005, 09:49 PM~4260107
> *I SEE THE PICS YOU PUT UP...IT IS COMING ALONG NICELY.......I KNOW IT TAKES LOTS OF WORK BUT IT WILL BE WORTH IT IN THE END.
> 
> GUESS THIS MEANS FK AND LEGIONS WILL CONTINUE THE BATTLING IN TEXAS NOW!!
> ...


YEAP I KHOW LEGINONS IS 1 OFF THE TOP B.C. IN TEXAS BUT I YUST WHANT 2 BRING A FRIENDLY COMPETITION I GOT RESPECT 4 LEGIONS AND THE MEMBERS


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Nov 22 2005, 10:56 PM~4260175
> *YEAP I KHOW LEGINONS IS 1 OFF THE TOP B.C. IN TEXAS BUT I YUST WHANT 2 BRING A FRIENDLY COMPETITION I GOT RESPECT 4 LEGIONS AND THE MEMBERS
> *



I KNOW....I WAS JUST KIDDING.....YOU KNOW IT HAS ALWAYS BEEN COOL BETWEEN US.

GOOD LUCK ON THE TRIKE!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Nov 22 2005, 09:59 PM~4260196
> *I KNOW....I WAS JUST KIDDING.....YOU KNOW IT HAS ALWAYS BEEN COOL BETWEEN US.
> 
> GOOD LUCK ON THE TRIKE!
> *


TANKS MAN I KNOW IM GONG 2 NEEDED :thumbsup:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Wassup Big Tex! Never hit me on the web site deal whatsup im ready when you are hit me on the PM and let me know whats going on.

Rabbit your bike is going to come out tight, I like the ideas your putting out on it man. FK 4 LIFE!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 22 2005, 11:05 PM~4260251
> *Wassup Big Tex! Never hit me on the web site deal whatsup im ready when you are hit me on the PM and let me know whats going on.
> 
> Rabbit your bike is going to come out tight, I like the ideas your putting out on it man. FK 4 LIFE!!! :biggrin:
> *



I HAVE BEEN BUSY WITH WORK. GOTTA GET THE FUNDS READY!!!

I WILL GET BACK WITH YOU MOST LIKELY NEXT WEEK. I AM OUT OF TOWN RIGHT NOW.........


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

:thumbsup: HELLO RABBIT


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 22 2005, 10:05 PM~4260251
> *Wassup Big Tex! Never hit me on the web site deal whatsup im ready when you are hit me on the PM and let me know whats going on.
> 
> Rabbit your bike is going to come out tight, I like the ideas your putting out on it man. FK 4 LIFE!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Nov 22 2005, 10:05 PM~4260251
> *Wassup Big Tex! Never hit me on the web site deal whatsup im ready when you are hit me on the PM and let me know whats going on.
> 
> Rabbit your bike is going to come out tight, I like the ideas your putting out on it man. FK 4 LIFE!!! :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

HI UNCLE CHRIS


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MINI ME_@Nov 22 2005, 11:12 PM~4260298
> *HI UNCLE CHRIS
> *


SUP......


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

Good luck with the project Rabbit. Cant wait till next years show season. With everyone bringing out a new project, including myself, it should be very intresting. Im pretty sure a couple of people have a few things up there sleeve. :scrutinize:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

WASSUP TTT for my homie Rabbit!!! Hes holdin it down for 06 Texas style! FK is back and we runnin this bitch!!!


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

I SEE HOUSTON WILL BE GOING STRONG WITH FULL FORCE IN 06'


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Nov 23 2005, 08:11 AM~4261901
> *Good luck with the project Rabbit. Cant wait till next years show season. With everyone bringing out a new project, including myself, it should be very intresting. Im pretty sure a couple of people have a few things up there sleeve. :scrutinize:
> *


thanks man and yea 06 is going 2 have alot of surprises and good luck whith your new procject


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ballerz (Mar 29, 2005)

well we hate to lose rabbit to fk but I still got got a friend and fk got a good member .... so hope rabbit the best in new club ....and I know you will be strong in 06 so you better watch out  good luck rabbit and fk and dont be a stranger  :biggrin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Speeking for FK I must say thank you for the kind words, and yes Rabbit is very cool seems like a dedicated person, he knows where he wants to go. Fk is family with any club that keeps it real with us. We appreciate it and hope to meet some Hypnotized homies in 06! :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by ballerz_@Nov 23 2005, 08:51 PM~4267415
> *well we hate to lose rabbit to fk but I still got got a friend and fk got a good member ....  so hope rabbit the best in new club ....and I know you will be strong in 06 so you better watch out   good luck rabbit and fk and dont be a stranger    :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Nov 23 2005, 08:14 PM~4266251
> *thanks man and yea 06 is going 2 have alot of surprises  and good luck whith your new procject
> *


appreciate it man. This year was pretty tripped out, lets see what next year holds for us all.


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hey bro, Ive been reading this topic and I think I know what to get you for Xmas...some f**king spelling lessons! You don't know how to spell for s**t! :twak:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Nov 25 2005, 09:59 PM~4277227
> *Hey bro, Ive been reading this topic and I think I know what to get you for Xmas...some f**king spelling lessons! You don't know how to spell for s**t! :twak:
> *


HEY PENDEJO REMEMBER I DID NOT GO 2 SCHOOL LIKE YOU BUT TELL ME EN ESPANOL :buttkick:


----------



## MINI ME (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hobbychunt1_@Nov 25 2005, 09:59 PM~4277227
> *Hey bro, Ive been reading this topic and I think I know what to get you for Xmas...some f**king spelling lessons! You don't know how to spell for s**t! :twak:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

Yo rabbit is it going to gave a chopper fork ?????????????/


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 5 2005, 08:32 PM~4343841
> *Yo rabbit is it going to gave a chopper fork ?????????????/
> *


 :nono: NO I WAS YUST CHEKING THE LOOKS


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

that thing is gonna be crazy


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 7 2005, 08:04 PM~4359820
> *that thing is gonna be crazy
> *


YUP IS A MIX OLD SCHOOL AND NEW STYLE :0


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

more please... or are u keeping it a secret, and what wheels are you using for the back


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:around:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 7 2005, 08:13 PM~4359886
> *more please... or are u keeping it a secret, and what wheels are you using for the back
> *


THATS ALL I HAVE MY CAMMARA IS NOT WORKING :biggrin:


----------



## Hobbychunt1 (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Dec 5 2005, 09:30 PM~4343830
> *
> *


Hey, you can see me in the background! :roflmao:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:angry:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

cant wait to see this thing finished, looks like its gonna be real good


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

looking good....


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)




----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 14 2005, 06:24 PM~4406954
> *looking good....
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## rrwayne (Nov 17, 2005)

NICE WORK! :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

RABBIT.........WHEN ARE YOU PLANNING TO BUST OUT?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looking good homie


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 14 2005, 09:27 PM~4408289
> *RABBIT.........WHEN ARE YOU PLANNING TO BUST OUT?
> *


SAN ANTONIO THATS IF I GET IT PAINTED


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 14 2005, 09:28 PM~4408295
> *looking good homie
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WHO ARE YOU GETTING TO PAINT IT??

MURALS?


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

that thing gonna weigh ton


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Rabbit! Keep up the good work man shit we doin it in the 2006 fo sure!!! Hit me up on my cell phone man I need to ask you something.

Thanks! :biggrin:


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

I think you should go with the white walls and the springer fork, but definitly throw a motor back their or your legs will get tired.


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Dec 14 2005, 09:58 PM~4408469
> *WHO ARE YOU GETTING TO PAINT IT??
> 
> MURALS?
> *


IM GONE 2PAINT IT AND THE MURALS I PROBABLI TAKE IT 2 PEDRO


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Dec 15 2005, 09:34 AM~4410476
> *I think you should go with the white walls and the springer fork, but definitly throw a motor back their or your legs will get tired.
> *


YEA THATS WATH IM GOING WITH WHITE WALLS AND A CUSTOM FORK uffin:


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

RABBIT!! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK MAN I cant wait to see what you come out with man ill be seeing you in Texas soon! :biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Dec 15 2005, 05:31 PM~4413907
> *YEA THATS WATH IM GOING WITH WHITE WALLS AND A CUSTOM FORK  uffin:
> *


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

Rabbit keep up the good work cant wait to see it done I am sure you have some crazy ideas


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Dec 14 2005, 06:05 PM~4406810
> *:angry:
> *


 :thumbsup: looking good man!!


----------



## FIXATION (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Dec 16 2005, 03:52 PM~4420594
> *Rabbit keep up the good work cant wait to see it done I am sure you have some crazy ideas
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

wuzz up hey dawg i think you know my homeboy juan


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

ttt for a homie!


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wickeddragon68_@Dec 24 2005, 02:03 PM~4474205
> *ttt for a homie!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dude... your bikes gunna be heavy ass shit...


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

thats a bad ass frame you making


----------



## Death Dealer (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2005, 05:33 PM~4474851
> *dude... your bikes gunna be heavy ass shit...
> *


yup...


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Death Dealer_@Dec 24 2005, 04:59 PM~4475407
> *yup...
> *


shit i thought mines was heavy


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Dec 24 2005, 03:33 PM~4474851
> *dude... your bikes gunna be heavy ass shit...
> *


ITS LIKE 200 POUNDS :biggrin: STILL NEADS THE REST OF THE PARTS


----------



## Wickeddragon68 (Jun 10, 2002)

Rabbit the frame looks great man shit I cant wait to see it! :biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Dec 24 2005, 08:44 PM~4476507
> *ITS LIKE 200 POUNDS  :biggrin: STILL NEADS THE REST OF THE PARTS
> *


fuck man.. lol have fun loading it on da truck


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Dec 25 2005, 12:24 AM~4474360
> *:thumbsup:
> *


Nice blurry pic. That's what I like to see, don't give away too many details 

Damn and I thought MY bike was heavy :0 You're gonna need Nate, Matt, John, and myself helping you load and unload it at every show :biggrin:


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

nice work man! what kinda system u puttin in?


----------



## OXijen (May 5, 2005)

man the trikes looking good... just one question:

how you gonna hook up the hydros with that much rake? would the cylinders reach that far?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

i love seein updates of this bike... post more please


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

nice


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:angry: STUPID ME...JUST LEAVING CLUES LYING AROUND. HOW DID YOU GUESS ON WHAT I WAS MAYBE TRYING TO DO? :angry:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

i dont know what your talkin bout uffin:


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 26 2005, 10:30 PM~4489210
> *i dont know what your talkin bout  uffin:
> *


i seen it


----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

when you posting more pictures of your project


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)




----------



## screwstone_tx (Dec 19, 2005)

how are you doing on your project rabbit


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Dec 26 2005, 09:28 PM~4488879
> *:0
> *


 :nono:


----------



## 805 lowridercruiser (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rabbit_@Dec 26 2005, 08:28 PM~4488879
> *:0
> *


is that a caddy taillight that i see in the left hand corner?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 805 lowridercruiser_@Dec 28 2005, 12:48 PM~4500196
> *is that a caddy taillight that i see in the left hand corner?
> *


YEAP THATS A CADDY TAILLIGHT BUT IS NOT GOING ON THE TRIKE THATS FOR MY S 10 TRUCK I HAVE 2 PUT A NEW ONE BECOUSE IS BROKEN :biggrin:


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:0 I GIVE UP WITH MY TRIKE I DONT HAVE THE TIME 2 WORCK ON IT SO IS JUST AN OTHER PROCJET NOT FINISH :angry:


----------



## Sarcastik (Sep 5, 2005)

man that shit was lookin way hot dude. If you were as really excited to do it then you would. What has your attention now?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Sarcastik_@Jan 10 2006, 06:37 PM~4589454
> *man that shit was lookin way hot dude. If you were as really excited to do it then you would. What has your attention now?
> *


WELL MAN BEEN REAL BEASY AT WORK AND IM GOING 2 OPEN A SHOP


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

where ya been rabbit....wat happened to da bike man...


----------



## hoppingcart (Nov 20, 2005)

rabbit, what happened with the trike?


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppingcart_@Feb 8 2006, 12:07 PM~4803374
> *rabbit, what happened with the trike?
> *


I BEEN WORKING ON IT IS JUST GOING TO TAKE LONGER THAN WATH I WAS TINKING


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Does that mean you have any more progress pics?


----------

